# What's your favorite part of your system?



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Many of us have pieces of gear we're not proud of and want to upgrade (depressing when we can't), but surely you own something you enjoy?

Is it that chest-thumping/pants-flapping sub you like to show off? Or maybe that Plasma with the deepest blacks you've ever...er...not seen? Those 7 full-range speakers you finally snuck by the wife/girlfriend?

Come on! This is the thread to brag in!

I'll start with my favorite part: My NHT ST4 towers. Nothing quite like drowning out Cher and 'I will survive' playing at the neighbors' with a little Tool/NIN blasting through the deck door.  It's also quite nice to be able to play my wife's music at high levels and have her actually enjoy it


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well let's see... this is a tough one for me because I've changed so much lately. I'd have to say though that the biggest improvement has been my bass. At least they have made the most impact and I've pretty much fell in love with them. So I'll say my pair of SVS PB12-Plus/2 subs.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Pretty difficult for me to choose as well as I have also changed virtually everything within the last year. I would have to say my mains Amphion Argon2's, the difference is incredible, vocals, instruments they just all sound so much better, more intimate and improved clarity. Changing from a 28" tv to a 100" screen and projector would have to come a close second though.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A no brainer for my stuff,..... my 1266-SE mains. An awesome pr. of speakers (run full range) for two channel stereo,,..... and not too shabby (X-Over at 60) as part of my 5.1 either


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I would have to say my Quad 12L mains. These guys are the only thing I have near audiophile grade and boy do they sound great! I bought the studio monitor version and they are extremely detailed and have very accurate imaging. I have these on 20" high stands and supplement the lower end with a 15" sealed sub behind each speaker. 
I couldn't be happier with this setup.

When I bought these I was worried about how they would work with my Paradigm center speaker, and I was prepared to buy a Quad Centre. But this ensemble works very well not only for HT but even with serious multi-channel music.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I would have to say my Monitor Audio GR Speakers. It was a tough choice between my speakers and my Axiom EP500 sub, but my Monitors have really got me into music listening again.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm Probably my Sub, it really pumps out the Bass.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

My Screenplay 7205. Whatever people think of filling a room of speakers, they soon stop dead when they see a 92" screen for the first time.

Russell


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Easily the biggest impact in my HT room was made by the InFocus 4805 projector. For size and image quality, I immediately knew that forever hence "TV"s would be quite inadequate. My current AE900 offers incremental improvements, most noticeably in SDE on a bigger screen, but nothing like the initial leap.

I really think a front-projector in an adequately-prepared room separates home theaters from "TV rooms".


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

My dedicated room. :R 

Fully treated, measured and acoutically optimized, totally black and grey without any windows, and without any reflections to break the CR and AINSI CR of my projector.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Alain... you should post those pretty pictures in our Gallery... :yes:

Btw... welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

I'd have to say my Sony KDSR50XBR1 TV. Oh wait, no, it's my BIC Acoustech Cinema Series speaker package. No, wait, it's the Yamaha..... Oh **** I can't decide........ Okay, it's the TV..........


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, I want to upgrade everything ... except the BFD! Not my most costly piece of gear, but the best value for sure.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, I enjoy my system across the board, but today, and this week, I would definitely have to say I'm totally enamored with the BFD/REW "upgrade". Biggest "bass for the buck" that I know of. I've got four 12" powered subs and it's always rocked the house, but it's so much more precise now. 

For less than $100! :T 

-- Otto


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

While I'm pleased with all of my components, I'd say it's a toss-up between my Outlaw 755 Amp and SVS 20-39 PCi Sub.

The Outlaw has made a substantial improvement over the on-board amps of a couple of quality mid-fi receivers I have been using for a pre/pro, particularly when listening at higher volume levels and closer to reference level.  

The SVS 20-39 PCi has provided more than enough tight, solid bass response for a fairly decent sized room (27x14x8). While I've considered a model upgrade, I really think if it weren't for upgradeitis, I could use this sub in this listening environment from here on out... :hail:

If I took either of those out of the mix without a solid substitution, there'd be a big hole in performance... -TD


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Probably a big suprise to most of you, but I would say my Grado Headphones and my Headphone amp, the reason being I can shut out the rest of the world and listen to my tunes or even watch that DVD on the portable player without either disturbing anyone ,or being disturbed.
The rest of the family see the cans come out and know DO NOT DISTURB!!!!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

My Klipsch K-horn's. They bring out so much in the sound tracks. Secondly would be the LaScala's. There have been a couple of movies in which I looked outside to see if it was really raining (nope...only in the movie). Third would be the TV and fourth the SVS PB12 plus/2.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

For me, since I sold my tube gear and Martin Logan speakers, I would have to say, I love my twin 16/46 pcPlus subs. They made a big difference in my system. 

Someday, it will be my Theater room. But I have to build the house first...

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Very interesting question. I would have to say my "favorite" part of my system, from a pure performance perspective, is my Totem speaker array (Model 1 Signatures... actually signed by Vince Brusseze himself) across the front, Lynx Surround and a Mite TC Center rear. 

That said, the one piece of gear I could not live without is my HD/PVR box. It has totally changed the way we watch TV. We have become HD Snobs and I haven't watched a commercial that I didn't want to see in months!

d.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would say my speakers, why well for me all the electronics were found with eas, and they were something of a control. The speakers I juggled from Radioshack to JBL to Polk over the years until I started buying Definitive speakers. They have made my decisions less agravating because they use timbre matched tweeters on ALL of their speakers so there is no hmmm well the Series 2 is different cause of this new tweeter material. 

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

I would have to say my Benq PE8720 and my Berklines - It is great to listen to music/movies but even better to sit my tired (after a 2 year project!) butt in a nice comfy chair and fire up the projector in the semi-dark and just enjoy!


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Gotta be my 4 15" IB sub. Call me a proud poppa but the beast rocks:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Definitely my newly setup M&K S150's. There are times recently where I have to pause to make sure there isn't some animal moving around outside because I'm hearing things that weren't there with my NHT setup.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

_Many of us have pieces of gear we're not proud of and want to upgrade_

I'd probably disagree with the phrasing of that, sure there have been bits of kit i've wanted to upgrade and lots of things i've lusted after in magazines (many of which i now own as they've gotten older) but even my first system i was extreamly proud of....it wasn't earth shattering by any means, but it wowed me. A yamaha DSP-A590, a DPL amp with probably 70w accross the mains and woefuly low power elsewhere, a pair of tower speakers and some cheap gale rears, all huddled arround a 14" portable TV and VHS nicam stereo video player....and i still watched widescreen vids. The amp and speakers were bought with my first real wage packet and beacuse i started so late in the financial year it was tax free and hence it was the tax man that bought my system :laugh: 

I've definatly upgraded a bit since and **** still have the amp (wasn't worth anything second hand) and it runs a squeezebox set-up in my kitchen/hall.

I'm proud of a lot of my cinema system. I love my Mirage OM-6's and the rest of the kit intergrates well. The yammaha DSP-AX1 may be a little old now, but it still has some guts and even finess. My HTPC is a blast and with an RME soundcard and my CD colection in FLAC format can output some really nice stereo tunes. The Barco 808 manages a good pic and the DIY acoustic screen wall gives a **** fine picture.....I like my system.

Upgrades, well a TAG DP wouldn't go a miss, or maybe the latest yammy Z9, oh and finishing the room off would be good too.

cya,
Lee


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

My favorite would have to be the speakers I bought last summer which were the Atlantic Tech 8200s. Rather than surrounds, I went with mains in 6 positions and their CC which essentially is a main on its side. Talk about feeling like you're there. Extremely 3D like.

My second favorite would have to be the Velodyne SMS-1 subwoofer equalizer.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

simple, DD15:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

This may sound odd… but I love the universal remotes that have thus far come with my receivers. I’ve only been doing the home theatre thing for a few years now and I’m still smitten with remote control anything, let alone one remote for everything.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My Mitsubishi 65" HD TV. It is old, but man, the picture is great.


----------



## JimPeitersen (Jul 15, 2006)

Tough call, it would have to be either the projector or the sub (one of many that rotates through my system.) They both add the "wow" factor to the whole HT experience.
JP


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

pierrebnh said:


> Many of us have pieces of gear we're not proud of and want to upgrade (depressing when we can't), but surely you own something you enjoy?


I'd say my Hitachi 51S500 Widescreen HD CRT RPTV. Since 2003, this baby has provided me with hundreds and hundreds of hours of beautiful images, and all without ANY problems whatsoever.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Prior to 5 months ago, I would have said my Mitsu 65" HD Display (it provides an excellent picture, even on my LDs). But that was with my old, "puny" 7" Boston Acoustics sub. I finally took the plunge, and got dual SVS cylinders ("small" step up....?). Now I can see (hear) that, no matter how great the picture quality, if you don't have a good soundfield to compliment it, the experience is not quite complete. I would go so far as to say that my subs are the best investment I have made in my HT to date ....



> Many of us have pieces of gear we're not proud of...


Edit: After thinking some more about it (I still stick with my original choice), I have come to the conclusion that there really _isn't_ any piece of my equipment I am not proud of. _For me_, I have the best HT in the world. Why? Is it because I have the best equipment :rofl:? Not by a long shot. The best design? Nope. The greatest soundfield? Not in my wildest dreams. From those standpoints, my HT really can't be mentioned in the same breath as most here :hail:-- it's not even in the same league. It is because I assembled it myself (the things I am actually good at are few and far between), and each piece reflects my tastes... :T



> ...and want to upgrade.


... That's a given...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I've had a couple recent additions to the system that might have swayed me from my favorite component, but didn't quite. My Panny AE900U projector remains at the top of the list. I'm like Vader in that I like every part of my AverageHT, but there's no other thing motivating me more to get the new HT room (oh yeah, and the house) finished... except maybe AverageWife  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

This is a hard one, simply because I'm at that point where I'm so satisfied with my
entire theater. Probably would have to go with my Monitor Audio Gold Reference
speakers; GR20's up front, GR center, GR surrounds, and GR10's for the rears.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

My favorite part of my system are the NHT 2.5/1.3/VT-1C I use. My system is very basic compared to the systems most shacksters have, and I definitely could use an upgrade of my processor, my sub, and my old Magnavox rear projection monster. But I would not change the NHT's. I realize that they are not even close to NHT's best speakers, much less other good brands, but to me they are very clean sounding and I like what I hear.

akitaboy


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I got to say the two pieces of equipment that really get me going is my new IB sub and my DIY center channel. Small as far as IB goes, 2 15" ascendant audio atlases. The center channel is a monster Dennis Murphie designed WMTW. Listening to some classic rock right now and man they are sweet.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> From those standpoints, my HT really can't be mentioned in the same breath as most here :hail:-- it's not even in the same league. It is because I assembled it myself (the things I am actually good at are few and far between), and each piece reflects my tastes... :T


I couldn't have said it better myself. :T


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

The favorite parts of my system are my eyes and ears. May they last forever. raying:


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

My pick is my amplifiers. I have 2 Earthquake Cinenova Grande's. One has 3 channels, the other has 5. They just sound so good and purr away. They do whatever I ask of them and still have room left for more. I have built all of my 7.1 speakers and they are great, I have built my own screen and it is great, but I just like those amps. (4800 total watts RMS at 4 ohms). Sonnie may be able to relate.

Chuck


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hm, well... because it's my latest baby I'd say my 4 driver RL-P15 IB subwoofer


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

My paradigm CC-570 center channel speaker. it's the newest addition.

It's not the best match for my ST-4 towers (by NHT) but it works well with them.

My sub is awesome too, I have two subs a Velodyne 12" and an NHT 10, on opposite ends of the room. The sub one two punch is easily my absolute favouite part. I've hurt myself with the THX tone before, the one where it explodes with shards of glass. That explosion made my ears ring for the rest of the night once... I'll never turn it that loud again.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

I like my 2ch speakers - B&W 802D integrated seamlessly with an IB sub


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

It's hard to choose between my last two upgrades - the Unidisc SC CD/DVD/SACD pre-amp, or the Akurate 212 speakers - they've transformed my system.

When I got the Unidisc SC, I had been running a pair of Linn Katan speakers active (separate amps for treble & bass with pre-amplification cross-overs) from a Linn Classik Movie Di HT-in-a-box and a separate 5-ch amp. I thought it sounded pretty good, especially as I'd heard the improvement of going active. When the Unidisc SC replaced the CM Di, my jaw hit the floor :holycow: - the Katans (a small, competent, but unimpressive looking speaker) suddenly sounded at another level altogether, I was gobsmacked how good they could sound. So much so, that I was wondering if I really needed to splash out a small fortune on the Akurate 212s (even ex-dem) to replace them :scratchhead:. 

But, of course, commonsense won the day - no matter how good it sounded now, an expensive upgrade was absolutely necessary :bigsmile:. I had to slap my bank manager around a bit :boxer:, but I got the 212s. I was a bit nervous because (a) one was damaged in transit, and (b) they would have to run passive - would they sound better than the active Katans? 

They did. Turning up the volume on a plain old stereo CD seemed to create a surround soundstage - I kept having to check the pre-amp was still on stereo :rubeyes:. Crisper, clearer highs, smoother more even transition to a more punchy bass (more PRAT for the FEs) - I find myself sitting through the TV ads just to enjoy the sound tracks . 

I can't wait to find another 5-ch amp and take the 212s active! :daydream:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well for me it's a bit of a toss up...Having my first dedicated theatre ( that I built myself without any assistance) is definitely a favorite..but having my first DLP projector, a Benq W100 which I absolutely love, is also a favorite....But then theres my new Yamaha AVR...Oh and of course my new Richter Thor sub...How could I forget my DIY screen...EVERYTHING IS MY FAVORITE!!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My favorite parts of the system is the Universal MX-850 remote and the BFD. The former has stopped the constant noise about the system being hard to use and the latter has allowed me to get a seamless transition from the subs to the mains, which was always the limitation in merging the audio and HT systems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

.
The part that seems to get everyone else's attention are the monolithic Magneplanar loudspeakers, but I actually get the biggest kick out of using my old SystemDek IIx turntable. Not that I think TTs 'sound better' than CD, but I dig the interaction / cleaning ritual thing...

Andrew D.
cdnav.com
.


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Jim McShane Harman Kardon Citation II*

Even though it is back at Jim's right now for a "tune-up", I absolutely love this amplifier (completely restored by Jim) 
This 45 year old amplifier is still the best I've had in my system. The Audio Research VS55 that I have in the system now is no slouch, but the Citation II beats it in every parameter that, I feel, is important to enjoyable home audio reproduction

I believe if more audiophiles had a chance to hear this amp, the dwindling supplies would have dried up years ago and a lot of big ticket amplifiers would have shown up on Audiogon or E-Pay

I have purchased two more Deuces and plan to do the restore job myself (using Jim's kits) 
That is the only reason I feel OKay making this posting :bigsmile: 

Julien


----------



## mikegh (Jun 18, 2006)

My favorite(s) would have to be my SVS PB-12/plus2 in combination with the BFD. Nothing like deep, accurate, LOUD bass:R .


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, tough one ...

I'd have to say my Paradigm Monitor 7s (bi-amped on my RMB-1075 amp). With all the xmas cds running this time of year my family and I really gave the music part of my HT a good workout. These speakers really shine. 

IMHO of course ...

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Easy: my Oracle Delphi V turntable.
But what did the most impact on the sound quality: moving from a 10' x 11' x 7'6" living room to a 27' X 17' x 13' living room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that is one fine lookin' turntable... :T


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

I am most impressed with the bass punch in my system. the Klipsch sub's (2-15"s) are custom installed in a concrete encloser with plywood built scoops. This pressurizes the bass. I also feel that my Sim2 pj is still one of the best single chip 720p projectors on the market.

I soon will add a HD-DVD or BlueRay (which ever wins) and switch out to a 1080P projector.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks

I dream and kept the turntable's picture for many years before beeing able to buy one


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a toss up between the 92" front projection setup and my VTF3-MKII.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm surprised no one thought to mention their DVD/CD collection? :huh: 

I've collected near 400 dvds and about as many CD's they are what encourage me
to find better sound, better picture.. Speakers have died and displays failed but my copy of "Ten Summoners tales" has lasted forever! :jump: 

I guess as a low bugdet Recording Engineer I've always stressed the importance of 
content over gear makes sense here too.
Granted they wouldn't sound as good without my Allisons :rofl:


----------



## mississippi_xj (Jan 5, 2007)

That would be a toss up between my five identical nht absolute zero speakers and my ib sub... I did both of these recently and it is a whole new game for me now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

I am in the process of aquiring HT gear for a new house with HT room. So far have aquired NHT speakers, Sanyo Z4 projector and have Yamaha RX-V2700 on order. But the piece of gear that has surprised me most is a Denon 2910 dvd player bought 2nd hand on EBAY. I had Sony DVP-NS730P player that I thought was quite good. I only bought the Denon because I was half cut one night and put the minimum bid on Ebay and woke up the next morning to find I was the owner of a DVD player. The difference in PQ just on my cheap 68cm T.V. was stunning and now with the Z4 it puts a smile on my face every time. I am very happy I went that way until HD and Blueray DVDs are available to rent.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Mine would have to be my Polk LS 90's. The old guys can still "Get er Done" :T


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Speaking of "old guys" how about a Garrard SL55 turnrtable for those vinyls? Been a while, but I just may add it into my new system, for asthetics of course!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Man....that brings back some memories!! \
One of the old "War Horses" from a bygone era


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Want memories? I had a Layafayette LR1500TA AM/FM Stereo Tuner Amp that put out, under the old scale, 1500 Amps! Man it would rattle the walls of the apartment with those Criterion 4X floor speakers. I still have the speakers and the SL55. Too bad Layfayette is out of business, they were about 50 years ahead of their time.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's unreal!!...My first amp ever was a Lafayete!!! but it was a very basic unit with nothing like that sort of power,,still a very good amp though..
I remember the Criterion's also...I had Wharfedales at the time..in cabinets the size of a refrigerator...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

The next time I go thru the closet, I'll take a couple of pics and post them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll take a couple of pics of the Criterions and post them. Too bad I tossed the Amp.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah...that would be interesting to see...

I just had another memory flashback....When I built my first set of floorstanders, I used Criterion tweeters in them with Goodman woofers..
In those days, you could just about buy any driver off the shelf, for all the different brands of speakers on the market...


----------



## Murrayb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm quite happy with all the parts of my system. Last year saw quite a few changes (new amp - Bryston 9B SST; sub - SVS 20-39 PC Plus; cd player - Ayre CX-7e; and some new cables and interconnects) and so the upgraditis bug is under control at the moment. If I have to choose, then I'd have to pick my speakers across the front, mains - Def. Tech 7002, and centre - Def. Tech 2005. I just love their sound for both HT and music.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

My SVS 25-31Pci Sub

Kills my older sub!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I think the Aragon 8008x5 is my favorite piece of gear. This is a world-class product, and the first "real" piece of audio gear I purchased. It worked wonderfully for my two-channel rig before I merged my two systems, and it's a beast for HT. It never breaks a sweat and has a natural and effortless sound about it.
-->grub


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

My favorite part of my system has to be my 4DTV C-band satelite system with my 10' Bud, I love being able to get feeds and channels that no one else can get with the quality of video that only few can appreciate.

I guess the next favorite part is my dedicated viewing/listening room (pictures will follow)

Jim


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

It used to be my Panasonic 500 projector, but it has serious color/burn in issues now (and there's no $$$ to replace it). So it has to be the Infinity Interlude IL-60 mains and IL-36 center. 

Greg


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

I would have to say my Consonance Cyber 800 amps. They are currently being used both for 2 channel listening as well as HT. I have no problem using them for HT but will probably separate them at some point to save tube life. 

Mike

PS. Oh and many people tell me they are the nicest looking amps they have ever seen.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I really have two favorites. 

How can this Bohemoth not be a favorite. 

Mitsubishi WD-73727 : 73" 1080p DLP HDTV 










and without a doubt this Beast. ( I only have one, sent the other one back)


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

It depends on when the question is asked. My first pride and joy was my first PJ. It was a Sony VPLHS1. Then came the Harmon Kardon AVR 525, then the Motorola HD cable box, then the Xbox 360 and finally the Sanyo PLV-Z5. Each component was the best thing I had ever bought at the time. It must be said though that without that 106" picture it wouldn't be worth having all the other cool stuff. Yup while writing this I have realised it is the Z5. What a machine. I still look like wide eyed school boy every time I fire it up. I still can't believe a regular Joe can achieve that level of home theater bliss for such a reasonable price. I am sure that PJ's are still a widely unknown secret or so many more people would own one. Hmmm perhaps a good topic for a new thread?


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

Sometimes i think it is my girlfiend but the smile on my face seems to be relative to the dial as it goes past -20 and of course the plasma and subwoofer help too. :jump:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

MY trusty old Aerial Acoustics 10T speakers, and the biggest bang for under a $100.00 I ever purchased no question: Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player...:bigsmile: :T


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, this thread is old .....

I guess I will join in... 

Subs... gotta love the bass... my like a few others here.. Dual Plus/2's really get people ******* out in my HT... 

Always on the hunt for new equipment... so obviously new stuff to come..


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

As of yesterday it is my new, but discontinued Panasonic PT-AX100 projector. Replaced my old, sick Panny 500. I am so impressed with it. Sadly it's first duty was to let me watch my Colts lose to the Chargers. I still love all the rest of my system, but this is tops for now.

Greg


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

My Wife ! 

And my NS-1000 speakers !


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

imbeaujp said:


> My Wife !


Is she the Center Channel or the Subwoofer?:devil:


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

goatfarm said:


> Sadly it's first duty was to let me watch my Colts lose to the Chargers.
> Greg


Don't worry Greg, they'll be back next year and if the past few years is any indication, they'll be one of the top teams to beat again.

I'm sure the Pats will avenge your loss, though I doubt that'll be any consolation... :bigsmile: -TD


----------

